
Good Reasons to Still Learn Languages - laybak
https://knowledgeartist.org/articles/872936a4-d33a-49f4-a28c-37f3f4520b32/why-i-still-learn-languages
======
laybak
Machine translation is increasingly effective, to give satisfactory results in
real-time. This article explores the value of learning a language in a world
where we don't need to learn a language for its functional utility.

